# Need motor for old joiner/planer



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't give you the answer as to a direct replacement motor, and that's probably one of the older "real" units. Suggestion: Having "hands-on" working knowledge of having to have older electric motors re-wound---would this be an option for you? In my area we have two really good, locally owned, rewind shops, and a third which is a branch of a larger outfit. If nothing else, take the motor to them with the units serial and model number for an estimate. Good Luck, David


----------



## jaxjayhawk (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look around here in Jax,


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Most newer electric motors have a standard NEMA frame size. 

http://www.engineersedge.com/nema_frames.htm

Measure yours and if the frame size is standard, then find a replacement with the same frame, input voltage, hp, amperage and RPM.


----------

